# Are trunk racks worth the $100?



## Lukem (Oct 17, 2008)

I am looking to find a way to haul my Jamis Dakota (21") with my 02 Saturn sedan. I can't fit the bike in the back seat (even with seat and front tire taken off), but I haven't tried laying the backseats down and sliding the bike in through the trunk. I'm not sure if the bike would fit like that anyways; its a pretty small car. 

Roof rack systems from Thule and Yakima would cost about $500, and I can't afford that. I checked ebay and craigslist for used racks, but based on what I found, the most I could save would be about $50. Both Thule and Yakima offer trunk racks for about $100, but when I read reviews, it seemed like people either loved them or hated them. What is the deal with these racks? Am I going to mess my car and/or bike? I don't know a ton about bike racks, so I guess my real question is, what is my best option?


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

i was in the same boat as you. i used to have an old trunk rack where the bikes just slid onto the bar of the rack- not good because it scratched up the car like crazy. i didn't care though since it was an old escort. i then got a new car (hyundai elantra) and wanted something more sturdy and where the bikes didn't scratch my car. i ended up with the yakima king joe 3- about $120 after coupon at rei. a little pricey but way cheaper than a roof rack- that really wasn't an option because it would be too challenging for my wife to get the bikes up there.

anyway, i am please with the king joe 3 (super joe 3 is very similar and can get the job done); however, i am looking into a hitch and hitch rack because i like to possibility of something more sturdy and access to the trunk easier. the hitch is about $120 (class 1, 1.25", self installed) and there are xport racks from performance bikes for about $120.

so, bottom line: you can definitely get by with a trunk rack and save some $ if you go used. hitch and hitch rack you can have more stability for about twice the price of the trunk rack, but still cheaper than roof.

hope this helps!
ez


----------



## Curlymurt (Jan 8, 2008)

Roof: MPGs drop
Expensive to purchase (but roof bars are multi-functional)
City driving/parking not affected
Watch for low entrances/objects

Hitch: Convenient to load/unload
Minimal mileage decrease
Nothing touches paint on car
Medium priced

Trunk: Cheapest option
Can scratch bikes/trunk
Minimal mileage decrease


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

You're doing the right thing by looking on CL. There's not one thing wrong with carrying 1,2 or 3 bikes on a solid trunk rack. The trick is mounting it solidly. As Eric said, you can get by with one and then upgrade to either a roof or hitch system. Between our Jetta and our 4Runner we have all the bases covered. Each has a roof rack, the 4Runner has a hitch rack and the Jetta has a Saris Bones Trunk rack. My wife likes the rear mounted racks better because they're less intimidating and easier to reach for her 5'6" height. Also, mileage is better with the bikes in the rear. But when it comes to longer trips where we need to gain access to the trunk or rear of the cargo area the rear racks are a PITA, though not so much for the hitch rack as it hinges out of the way.

Anyhow, make sure the rack sits on a solid surface and the straps are more than snug and you'll have many miles of happy motoring on the way to the trails.


----------



## monogodo (Apr 26, 2005)

If you do go the trunk rack route, be sure to re-tighten the mounting straps after loading the bike.


----------



## Lukem (Oct 17, 2008)

Eric Z said:


> i ended up with the yakima king joe 3- about $120 after coupon at rei. a little pricey but way cheaper than a roof rack- that really wasn't an option because it would be too challenging for my wife to get the bikes up there.
> 
> anyway, i am please with the king joe 3 (super joe 3 is very similar and can get the job done); however, i am looking into a hitch and hitch rack because i like to possibility of something more sturdy and access to the trunk easier. the hitch is about $120 (class 1, 1.25", self installed) and there are xport racks from performance bikes for about $120.


did you have any problems with the king joe scratching your bike or your car? I was looking a super joe ($95 if i remember correctly) and also a Thule passageway ($99), both of which seemed to be about the same thing.


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

monogodo said:


> If you do go the trunk rack route, be sure to re-tighten the mounting straps after loading the bike.


+1! great tip; i once drove about 200 miles and when i stopped, i noticed the straps that connect to the bottom of the car were just hanging there- oops. bikes were okay, but definitely not as stable!


----------



## Evo. (Feb 3, 2009)

I used a trunk rack for about 5 years until I drove 2 hours to a trail only to be rear ended and have 3 bikes destroyed... That is a slim chance but it happened.

Since then I have a new car and got a roof rack and I am very happy with it. Like others have said, it is expensive but if you like other outdoor hobbies it is extremely beneficial. IMO, a roof rack makes some cars appear sportier.

In the long run, when I had my trunk rack I had no problems with it and it did serve its purpose. It did scratch up my paint.


----------



## Siress (Feb 10, 2009)

Evo. said:


> I used a trunk rack for about 5 years until I drove 2 hours to a trail only to be rear ended and have 3 bikes destroyed... That is a slim chance but it happened.
> 
> Since then I have a new car and got a roof rack and I am very happy with it. Like others have said, it is expensive but if you like other outdoor hobbies it is extremely beneficial. IMO, a roof rack makes some cars appear sportier.
> 
> In the long run, when I had my trunk rack I had no problems with it and it did serve its purpose. It did scratch up my paint.


But then the insurance company buys the bikes you've been wanting


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

Lukem said:


> I am looking to find a way to haul my Jamis Dakota (21") with my 02 Saturn sedan. I can't fit the bike in the back seat (even with seat and front tire taken off), but I haven't tried laying the backseats down and sliding the bike in through the trunk. I'm not sure if the bike would fit like that anyways; its a pretty small car.


I can fit the road bike AND the mountain bike in my wife's Hyundai Accent with the back seats folded down, through the hatchback. It's a tiny car, you can probably fit one bike in your saturn. I prefer to use the trunk rack for short trips. I don't trust it for long at highway speeds.


----------



## monogodo (Apr 26, 2005)

If I can fit an IKEA couch in the back of my Beetle, you can fit your bike in the back of your Saturn:


----------



## cth978 (Feb 9, 2009)

i had a bell bike rack foe the back of my blazer when i had it and never had any problems with it whatsoever except for the usual retightening. cost me 30 bucks at sports authority. was a great rack but now i have a truck and made my own rack for the bed. the racks itself were covered in foam so it didnt scratch the bike.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Eric Z said:


> +1! great tip; i once drove about 200 miles and when i stopped, i noticed the straps that connect to the bottom of the car were just hanging there- oops. bikes were okay, but definitely not as stable!


That happened all the time with the Thule I had. I had a POS Allen from years ago, basically the same design now, and I was lucky enough to be able to loop the bottom strap through and around the bumper. Never lost it except when I forgot to strap it. Replacements from J-Mart for $5.

The Thule was made better, but the straps would loosen with load (naturally) and require tightening, but more disturbingly, they would either pop off, or stretch if it got warm later in the day.

Now having experienced the difference, I would never do one again. Hitch rack, if at all possible.


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

monogodo said:


> If I can fit an IKEA couch in the back of my Beetle, you can fit your bike in the back of your Saturn:


You could've asked to borrow the 4Runner. Cynthia does know how to drive a stick, right?


----------



## monogodo (Apr 26, 2005)

Caffeine Powered said:


> You could've asked to borrow the 4Runner. Cynthia does know how to drive a stick, right?


The 4Runner was a 16-hr drive away at the time. We only had to haul it from Frisco to Downtown, about 25 miles. We did get some strange looks while driving down the Tollway at 70mph. Besides, it's nice knowing that we can haul all kinds of things in the Beetle that people don't think we ever could fit in it.

And yeah, Cynthia knows how to drive a stick. She's never owned a car that wasn't a stick.


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

Lukem said:


> did you have any problems with the king joe scratching your bike or your car? I was looking a super joe ($95 if i remember correctly) and also a Thule passageway ($99), both of which seemed to be about the same thing.


definitely no scratching, but where the two pads sat on the top of the trunk you were able to tell something was there. not worn out or scratched, but it seemed like the wax came off or something like that. not 100% sure yet since that was the end of summer and i haven't handwashed my car since then (winter in chicagoland). no issues at all with it damaging my bike.

i wouldn't hesitate to go with the superjoe- i just got the king joe since there was a sale and prices weren't that much different.


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

monogodo said:


> If I can fit an IKEA couch in the back of my Beetle, you can fit your bike in the back of your Saturn:


not sure if i call that fitting a couch in your car; maybe 1/2 a couch  good job making it work though!


----------



## xcridn (Feb 3, 2009)

Curlymurt said:


> Roof: MPGs drop
> Expensive to purchase (but roof bars are multi-functional)
> City driving/parking not affected
> Watch for low entrances/objects
> ...


Roof racks may drop gas mileage a little, but i've yet to see another car hit a bike that sits on top of a roof rack. Can save you a lot-o-headache.


----------



## Siress (Feb 10, 2009)

xcridn said:


> Roof racks may drop gas mileage a little, but i've yet to see another car hit a bike that sits on top of a roof rack. Can save you a lot-o-headache.


Oh, it can happen...


----------



## Traylrunnr (Jan 27, 2009)

I have the Yakima King Joe 2 trunk mount rack for my 2003 Mustang GT, with spoiler. The rack works for me, haven't noticed any scratches from the rack, and it clears my spoiler. Cost me about $150 from Rack N Road. I've got a subwoofer box (two 10" speakers) and there's no way I'm fitting my bike in there. My next car will be a sport ute, with bike rack.


----------



## BloorwestSiR (Dec 18, 2006)

My Honda dealer paid for the Saris Bones rack on my Beat after they were taking too long fixing the tranny on my Civic. It was the only rack that would work as the car has no rear overhang. I do a few strange looks when I go to the trailhead with it.


----------



## andtheballrolls (Nov 9, 2008)

+1 for trunk racks. I prefer roof racks, but trunk racks come off easier and cost less.


----------



## The Ruckus (Feb 15, 2009)

we just bought a yakima SuperJoe 3 the other day, in order to bring home our new bikes tomorrow. A HUGE benefit in my eyes is the versatility of application. A roof rack system will more than likely be vehicle-specific, and a hitch system requires a receiver hitch (of course); this leads to additional expense when you purchase a new vehicle or live in a multi-vehicle household. The Joe will fit on my wife's Accord, my Legend, as well as the 4Runner we've been considering buying. One rack that works on all our cars, for $75 (25% off right now at MC Sports) is a pretty good value. Plus the ability to throw it on someone else's car or a rental in a pinch just makes for additional "it was a good buy" vibes.


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

I am really thinking of a full size van. Sod the gas mileage. Safest way ever devised to carry a bike or 4 and all your gear.

Short of that, with my Taurus, I am considering a trunk rack for now. I know there are some issues and concerns with the straps and security, but if one checks the rack frequently you can catch most issues. And with my pimped ride (run o the mill 96 Taurus with a white trunk lid on a purple car) if I scratch the trunk, who cares?

I also might buy a cheap boat trailer and modify that to carry the bikes. I like modificating things...


----------



## Lukem (Oct 17, 2008)

well, the LBS told me they could get me a Thule roof rack for about $325 (all necessary parts included), $175 less than what I thought it would cost. I like that place more and more every time I go there. I plan to wait for my tax return and buy a roof rack; the trunk rack seems more like a temporary solution anyways.


----------



## rmccully (Jul 18, 2008)

For those considering roof racks, make sure you check out the used route. These things pop up all the time on craigslist and there's ton of stuff on Ebay. I'm putting one together this way now and I got four Thule 400 feet and load bars for $50 on CL, and a fork mount bike tray on Ebay for $35. I still need a fit kit, which I hope will pop up on Ebay for less than $30. Worst case I buy in new elsewhere online for $60. All told $115-145 for a complete system to carry one bike.

This is replacing my trunk rack that was maliciously cut off by some pr!cks for no good reason. It was a Yakima SuperJoe, which had been abrading my trunk a little bit with its straps. I also got another gouge in my trunk from my pedal when I hit a big bump at highway speeds that managed to turn the cranks out of the license plate well area. I guess I'd call the whole incident a mixed blessing.


----------



## DoubleNegative (Aug 31, 2008)

After using both a trunk mount and roof rack on my Satty, I'd never go back to the trunk rack. The trunk rack did scratch my paint a little, but it came from WallyWorld. The best part of the roof rack is the convenience, it's always there, I don't have to worry about putting it on or taking it off, just throw my bike up and be gone.


----------



## Xjman1 (Nov 12, 2007)

xcridn said:


> Roof racks may drop gas mileage a little, but i've yet to see another car hit a bike that sits on top of a roof rack. Can save you a lot-o-headache.


True, however I have also seen my fair share of folks try to park in their garage with bikes still on roof of car. Guess it is the glass half full concept. I have done it both using all the methods here and am partial to the hitch rack for convenience and ease of use.


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

Pickup truck and mtbs are a marriage made in heaven.


----------



## Wedgy (Apr 12, 2006)

I have had a yak king joe 3 for about 3 years now... no problems at all.
its awesome! the only thing i don't like is that it will scratch up your car and bike over time. NO MATTER WHAT YOU DO... IT WILL HAPPEN.

Price is what made me get it... $150 for the best trunk rack VS $500 for a roof/ hitch setup.


----------



## InvictaS1 (Mar 19, 2005)

my brother bought a cheap $50 3 bike trunk rack from Wal-Mart a while back. I thought the thing was gonna be a POS but it actually wasnt bad at all. We even used to to haul 3 mountain bikes from PA to FL and back and the rack worked fine. just make sure the straps are tight and your good to go.


----------



## The Ruckus (Feb 15, 2009)

The issue I'm finding with my Super Joe is that no matter which bottle cage mounting location I go for on the Rockhopper, the rack doesn't work with it. Haven't tried it on the Kona yet, but I'm sure it'll be the same story. I guess if we're going far enough away to warrant hauling the bikes, we'd be better served to bring the hydro packs anyway.


----------

